# Strep throat



## jbolt3113@gmail.com (Jan 25, 2016)

Provider Gives the code J02.0 , positive strep test, group A streptococcus as the cause of diseases classified elsewhere 
Would you change the code to J02.8 with the B95.0 code as the infectious agent ?

What about if a provider saw a Pt with a negative strep test but still codes J02.0 ? 
Our providers are confused about these codes any explanation is appreciated !

JennB
CPC,CMBS


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 25, 2016)

J02.0 is Streptococcal pharyngitis or Sore throat due to Strep

J02.8 means the sore throat is not caused by Strep but caused by a different identified organism (use additional code to specify organism)

J02.9 means the organism is unknown. It is also used as the NOS code


----------



## jbolt3113@gmail.com (Jan 26, 2016)

So if a patient has a negative rapid strep test but the doctor still Dx then with a viral strep which code would you use ?
Also if you had a positive group A rapid strep which codes would you use ? I thought J02.8 and B95.0 But now I am second guessing myself

Thanks
JennB
CPC, CMBC


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 26, 2016)

If rapid strep test is negative you can't use a DX of Strep. You can't use strep as a diagnosis if there is not lab confirming positive for Strep. It would be J02.9. You can always hold off until the sample is analyzed at the lab (since rapid strep can produce false negative) then if it comes back from the lab as strep you can bill the OV with a strep dx. 

J02.0 & J02.8 requires a confirmed diagnosis. You can't code a suspected diagnosis.


----------

